

Artificial intelligence expert Robert Wilensky dies at 61 - vowelless
http://newscenter.berkeley.edu/2013/03/25/robert-wilensky-dies-at-61/

======
dylanrw
When I see random people dying of bacterial infections in this day and age I
can't help but feel like the misuse/overuse of antibiotics has us sliding
backwards in medical progress and we will continue to lose great minds to this
irresponsibility.

~~~
qompiler
These antibiotic immunity related deaths seem only to happen inside hospitals
though.

~~~
Retric
Sick people go to the hospital in the first place so they often die there
irregardless of the source of there injury's. Infections are often related to
a compromised immune system / wounds so your risks are a lot higher in a
hospital than say an office setting.

Also, Bactria exchange genetic material on a regular basis so things often
concentrate in hospitals even if the source of the mutation is on a farm
somewhere. The good news is that super bugs often provoke a strong response
from the healthcare community which can quarantine the people / area and
generally stop the spread of specific agents.

PS: What makes this even more frightening is you can't safely do operations
without antibiotics as they basically guarantee infection.

